# Covid Hair



## StarSong (Jun 3, 2020)

My name is StarSong and it's been five months since my last hair appointment.  (Hi StarSong)

I was fine until late March, at which point I really needed a trim and color touch up. April and May were a pretty shaggy time, with serious roots. Now, however, a corner has been turned. 

Maybe it's just been a matter of getting used to it, but my longer hair is looking pretty good. The color grow-out is blending in, with the line of demarcation softened so it's no longer jarring. 

While there's no question whether I could stand a shaping trim, I don't want to go nearly as short as before. Think I'll also avoid color for a while to see how it goes.

Is anybody else having this experience?


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 3, 2020)

Just going gray here.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 3, 2020)

My hair was gray to begin with with, so that doesn't factor in. But I usually keep it pretty short.  It's been interesting seeing how it looks getting longer and longer. I am not ready to venture into a salon yet.  We'll see how long it gets before I say, "Enough!"


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 3, 2020)

I can cut my own.


----------



## Lizzie00 (Jun 3, 2020)

“Covid Hair” - catchy, i like it!! 

Yeah, i’ve def got the covid hair and for the first time in many moons have justttt enough length to clip it up in the back...so it doesn’t look too too ratty tho it’s a long way from looking good.
Color-wise my roots are screaming DO ME at the top of their lungs but oh well that ain’t gonna happen for some time to come so no use in sweating it. I’m learning overall that slovenly sorta kinda fits me well. And geesh, what a time saver


----------



## Gaer (Jun 3, 2020)

Used to go get a shoulder length trim every so often, but I've decided I like my hair long.   I no longer have to fit in and look professional.  it's extremely long and it's dark, shiny and wavy now.  It may look a little wild and untamed but I'm a little wild and untamed!


----------



## Pinky (Jun 3, 2020)

My hair is thick, and when it's long, I get over-heated. I try to keep it shoulder length. It's moving past that now. I need low-lights, but, it's not that important.


----------



## CeeCee (Jun 3, 2020)

I need everything and even though salons have opened here, I’m going to wait a few weeks.

I wear it up in a clip so doesn’t matter how long it is....the color is more important but i have so many shades going on that it looks like I did it on purpose, lol...added some grey.


----------



## Pecos (Jun 3, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Just going gray here.



My wife decided to stop messing with chemical coloring several years ago and I think that she looks great. Besides, what would a white haired old guy like me look like parading around with a dark haired woman? Nope, we are a matched set who have earned our gray/white hair and the wrinkles that go with it.

Now my 73 year old younger brother still colors his hair dark brown. It is starting to look a bit odd, but I will let him figure that out all on his own.


----------



## win231 (Jun 3, 2020)

I was going to get a haircut, but women have been complimenting me on my hair.  One even took a photo:


----------



## jujube (Jun 3, 2020)

I finally took to whacking away at mine with a pair of sewing scissors.  That wasn't a good idea.

Last week, I got a haircut...….a real haircut by a professional.

I look and feel soooo much better.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 3, 2020)

StarSong said:


> My name is StarSong and it's been five months since my last hair appointment.  (Hi StarSong)
> 
> I was fine until late March, at which point I really needed a trim and color touch up. April and May were a pretty shaggy time, with serious roots. Now, however, a corner has been turned.
> 
> ...


Yes, I am.  My natural color is coming in..I didn't even know what it was anymore but it has some silver streaks.  Mine is beginning to blend in too.  Can't decide if I'll keep it or get out the color package and color it....


----------



## Keesha (Jun 3, 2020)

No Covid hair here. I stopped going to hairdressers about 10 years ago and only then I’d go for a trim only. My hair was always coloured by myself with natural henna powder  up until 5 years. Now all my hair is natural colour so there’s no colour line. I used to cut my husband’s hair but now he cuts his own.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 3, 2020)

Pecos said:


> My wife decided to stop messing with chemical coloring several years ago and I think that she looks great. Besides, what would a white haired old guy like me look like parading around with a dark haired woman? Nope, we are a matched set who have earned our gray/white hair and the wrinkles that go with it.


That was my man’s complaint. He’s 5 plus years younger but looked 10 years older. Now that I’ve stopped colouring we look  better matched.
He still looks older though


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 3, 2020)

Got a hair cut couple weeks ago.  Short, very short.


----------



## MickaC (Jun 3, 2020)

No Covid hair here, think it was about 3 weeks ago, when my hairdresser opened......but not without restrictions.....one technician in building at a time, same for customers, wears a mask, lot of disinfecting in between customers......don't do a long hair thing very well anymore, have had long, long hair many times over my years......no more, short is good, color is white, gray, with a little light brown left.


----------



## Manatee (Jun 3, 2020)

I went to the barber the 2d day he was open.  I lost 5 pounds from that haircut.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 3, 2020)

Pecos said:


> My wife decided to stop messing with chemical coloring several years ago and I think that she looks great. Besides, what would a white haired old guy like me look like parading around with a dark haired woman? Nope, we are a matched set who have earned our gray/white hair and the wrinkles that go with it.
> 
> Now my 73 year old younger brother still colors his hair dark brown. It is starting to look a bit odd, but I will let him figure that out all on his own.


I quit coloring and perming mine after my hysterectomy because it got so frail. I finally trimmed my bangs the other day cuz they were just past the tip of my nose.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 6, 2020)

I finally cut mine Thursday and it looks good. I just saw my neighbor and he has not had his cut for months and I'm glad I did mine because he look rough.


----------

